

Good to Great is a flawed book - juanignacio
http://y0ungmoney.blogspot.com/2015/04/good-to-great-is-flawed-book.html?m=1

======
juanignacio
Interesting post, though I still find that most of the "findings" of GtG make
total sense. I would even argue that the insights are not that revealing. I
like the book because is makes its points easy to communicate.

